# Welcome to Cleveland! (Tourism Video)



## Reformed Thomist (Oct 17, 2009)

[video=youtube;oZzgAjjuqZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZzgAjjuqZM[/video]


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2009)

The tune was better in the Polka version 'Positively Cleveland'.


----------

